# PSA - AutoGlym UHD bundle offer Halfords



## hpfordy (Jan 9, 2018)

Afternoon all,

Thought this might be worth posting, but Halfords currently have the AutoGlym UHD gift pack on offer, bringing the price down to £36! The AG site is listing £65.99 so well worth it!!

https://bit.ly/2QHvxKq

I was surprised to see it is the full 1 litre shampoo, along with the full size 120ml wax, the great applicator and MF buffing cloth all contained in a smart case. Sod gifting it, happy Christmas to me :lol:

Oh, and trade card makes it £37.80, so don't bother... :wall:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Wow...
That is a bargain!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very good bargain there. I have both, but I'll have to see about getting some more at that price. lol


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the post, I really dont need any more wax...........but it is Christmas and a bargain at that price! Reserved for collect in store!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that's a great price but got to resist the urge as got loads of waxes to use up.


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Jumped on this, thanks.

They have the wax kit alone listed for 55 and the shampoo for 18 so its almost a 40 quid saving, or another way of looking at it is that they are paying you 19 quid to take the shampoo... Who am i to argue!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

DanWinfield said:


> Jumped on this, thanks.
> 
> They have the wax kit alone listed for 55 and the shampoo for 18 so its almost a 40 quid saving, or another way of looking at it is that they are paying you 19 quid to take the shampoo... Who am i to argue!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I like your thinking! I picked mine up last night.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bought one last night for my dad for Xmas very good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hpfordy (Jan 9, 2018)

DanWinfield said:


> They have the wax kit alone listed for 55 and the shampoo for 18 so its almost a 40 quid saving


My thoughts exactly - it was £48 since Black Friday, so was surprised to see it go down that much more again. Only used the UHD wax I bought a couple months back twice, but I couldn't help myself at that price!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I like the look of the bag it comes in:

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...-bodywork-wheels-and-interior-gift-collection


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Picked up one earlier today. £42 on the shelves in store, but £36 online.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I have the UHD wax already and have only used twice but fancy trying the shampoo in future so at that price given what the wax itself normally costs it's a bargain.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the tip off, ordered.


----------



## JHWP (Dec 10, 2017)

Interested in this myself. Someone might confirm the wax pot size here please - 

The AG website doesn’t state a size in the UHD wax kit but says 120g in the UHD Collection kit. 
The Halfords website says 150g size in the UHD wax kit and “full size” in the UHD Collection kit, whatever this means 🤔. I’m guessing here they mean the same size as what comes with the product as normal (UHD wax kit) which they say is 150g.

So, what size wax comes in the UHD wax kit and what size wax comes in the UHD Collection kit?

Thanks.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

The UHD wax kit I bought a few months back has a 120g pot in it if that helps JHWP


----------



## JHWP (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info MrMatt.

So just to confirm - you bought an AG UHD wax kit with just the wax and no shampoo correct? 120g you have. I'm not sure if there is a 150g version available with the UHD wax in any guise. I believe the original and now discontinued HD wax did come in a 150g size only so there may be an error here caused by the move from the old product in a 150g size to the new product in a 120g size and the old wording on the product hanging around maybe?

Ideal if AG could chime in here themselves and clear it up...

Thanks.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Correct. I just bought the wax with the applicator and buffing microfiber.


----------



## hpfordy (Jan 9, 2018)

JHWP said:


> Interested in this myself. Someone might confirm the wax pot size here please -
> 
> The AG website doesn't state a size in the UHD wax kit but says 120g in the UHD Collection kit.
> The Halfords website says 150g size in the UHD wax kit and "full size" in the UHD Collection kit, whatever this means . I'm guessing here they mean the same size as what comes with the product as normal (UHD wax kit) which they say is 150g.
> ...


Just checked my UHD wax bought previously, against that in the kit and it is the same 120g tub. Also includes the same applicator puck and MF cloth, along with a full 1litre UHD shampoo.

Combine this with the Megs bucket deal you can currently get from Halfords at £36 and should be sorted for quite some time!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

just caved in and ordered this. hopefully will get to try it over the weekend


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, at £36 I bagged one as well. Even the bag it all comes in is quite decent too. 

Thanks op for posting this :thumb:

Andy :detailer:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I bought one too, picked it up today, really looking forward to trying it out as I haven’t used a wax in a good few months now! Hard to resist at that price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm trying to resist buying this as I really don't need it. But it does seem like such a bargain. Had a look at it again today in the store. They've got some great deals on cleaning kits!


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picked one up today at my local store for £36, couldn't refuse at that price.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> I'm trying to resist buying this as I really don't need it. But it does seem like such a bargain. Had a look at it again today in the store. They've got some great deals on cleaning kits!


Me too! Resistance is futile though...


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

JHWP said:


> Thanks for the info MrMatt.
> 
> So just to confirm - you bought an AG UHD wax kit with just the wax and no shampoo correct? 120g you have. I'm not sure if there is a 150g version available with the UHD wax in any guise. I believe the original and now discontinued HD wax did come in a 150g size only so there may be an error here caused by the move from the old product in a 150g size to the new product in a 120g size and the old wording on the product hanging around maybe?
> 
> ...


All UHD Wax is 120g

All HD Wax was 150g

:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anybody used this wax? I'm very tempted as its still at the price, haven't purchased any waxes for while!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

dave-g said:


> Has anybody used this wax? I'm very tempted as its still at the price, haven't purchased any waxes for while!


It's a great wax, super easy to apply and it spreads lovely. Leave it 10-15 mins and it buffs off stupidly easy.

The gloss and water behaviour is very good too!

Really good deal!


----------



## JHWP (Dec 10, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> All UHD Wax is 120g
> 
> All HD Wax was 150g
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for confirming guys.

The information on the Halfords website is incorrect then as it says the UHD wax kit includes a 150g wax, a little misleading - https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...sh-wax/autoglym-ultra-high-definition-wax-kit

Yet to use the new UHD wax but it better be good as we are now getting 20% less product for more than 18% more money. This calculation is worked out on RRP's and obviously if bought at the current deal it is a lot better value. I may call by Halfords next week to take advantage of the savings on this deal. Hopefully the UHD wax is at least 38% better than the HD wax


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

JHWP said:


> Thanks for confirming guys.
> 
> The information on the Halfords website is incorrect then as it says the UHD wax kit includes a 150g wax, a little misleading - https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...sh-wax/autoglym-ultra-high-definition-wax-kit
> 
> Yet to use the new UHD wax but it better be good as we are now getting 20% less product for more than 18% more money. This calculation is worked out on RRP's and obviously if bought at the current deal it is a lot better value. I may call by Halfords next week to take advantage of the savings on this deal. Hopefully the UHD wax is at least 38% better than the HD wax


I would guess that if you use it thinly, as intended, then it would likely cost less than £1 per car, based on 2 thin coats per car? (that's working on the basis that you pay the £36 just to get the wax, not allowing for the 1L of UHD shampoo that's included).

Either way, its not really an expensive wax to use ?.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I used it in mid September on my car and it's still beading well now. Very good product for me and a reason why I got the bundle as its too good a bargain at that price.


----------

